# Sedona area Things to Do and Questions



## sammy (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been reading up on the Sedona / Grand Canyon area and thinking thru some potential itineraries.  It will be early August and hot so I'm not sure how much hiking or even outdoor sightseeing we can do.  I always select way more than we care to do on vacations, but here's my take on the Best of Sedona for us to pick and choose as much as we are comfortable with - with lots of leeway for spur of the moment changes.  Is this a good list and layout of options?

Day 1 - Drive up from Phoenix; a short visit to Arcosanti or Montezuma, then one of the Sedona trolley tours with a stop somewhere on the trolley (I presume we get on/off privileges included) for a late lunch before checking in.

Day 2 - a short, easy/moderate hike, exploring Sedona with a scenic drive, and a Pink Jeep Broken Arrow Tour

Day 3 - Visit one or more of Jerome, Tuzigoot, Paltaki, Prescott toward the end of day for a stop in Sharlot Hall and Whiskey Row

Day 4 & 5 - either a relaxed 2 day trip to Grand Canyon catching a sunset/sunrise and heading back at a reasonable time on the second day or making a really long day of it heading up really early to beat the crowds and heading back that same day so the other day we can simply chill around Sedona and take another short hike

Day 6 - Visit one or more of Walnut Canyon, Wupatki, Flagstaff (Riordan Mansion & Lowell Observatory for a night tour)

Day 7 - Whatever we missed above, or a trip over to the Petrified Forest, or chill around Sedona.


As I plan all this I get confused about the park passes.  I'm not sure how many different passes and entrance fees we might encounter.  What is the best plan for passes?  

We plan to take a few hikes in the area, visit a few of the national monuments, and take in the Grand Canyon.  Is there any sense in buying the America The Beautiful ($80) pass instead of the Red Rock Pass + Grand Canyon admission + whatever other entrance fees we encounter?

Thanks!


----------



## DAman (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sedona 2011*

I was in Sedona last summer at the end of July. It was hot but not Phoenix hot. We were able to hike in the mornings from 7:30-10:30.  It was too hot in the afternoon for me so I went to movies in the late afternoon as a guilty pleasure-took my wife or a different kid every day depending on the movie.  I enjoyed Sedona at that time of the year.

At the Grand Canyon we had lightning and thunderstorms.  Depending on what we were doing it was amazing or scary. Had same problem at Walnut Canyon-we got stuck at the bottom and waited out the storm. 

As I have posted before I had good meals at Elote Cafe and Dan's Bistro.

My family enjoyed Sedona a lot and we plan to return next year.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 15, 2012)

The Travel Forum has a Sedona thread that might be of interest:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171528


----------



## Toughbeat (Jun 15, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed the Verde Canyon Railway http://verdecanyonrr.com/ It's a 2 hr each way train ride through the Verde Canyon from Clarkdale (the town before you head up Cleopatra Hill to Jerome), to Perkinsville.  Only accessible by train, you get a scenic view of the canyon through tunnels and beautiful scenery.  You will see American Bald Eagles soaring and nesting on the cliffside.  It was a very unique and wonderful experience.  4 hours of a great trip! Spend a bit extra and go first class.  You get breakfast buffet on the train and sit on couches. Hope this helps.


----------



## sammy (Jun 15, 2012)

I have thought over and over about the train ride.  On one hand I think 4 hours just riding a train seems a bit boring.  But it comes so highy recommended everywhere that I think I will keep that in my back pocket if we want to be out and about but don't care do deal with the walking or heat.   

Elote Cafe is duly noted  as is Dan's Bistro, thank you!  And thank you for the link to the travel forum!

I am curious about the storms.  I just recentl read how common they are in the summer.  Do they make the canyons more attractive? Or do you recommend shying away from them at those times?


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jun 15, 2012)

We love the Grand Canyon...at any time of the day....the views are all different. Prescott has lots of history and shops to walk around. A lot of the time they have a craft fair at the court house square. We like to walk around Jerome. Visit the Douglas Mansion museum and eat at the Asylum restaurant. Shopping at El Prado in Sedona, they have restaurants, art galleries and shops. I enjoy just going down by Oak Creek with a book and reading.


----------



## derb (Jun 16, 2012)

Passes...If you qualify (over 55 or 60?) the senior pass is 10 dollars, good for life and serves as a parking pass in sedona as well as admission for all in the car to walnut, grand canyon etc


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 16, 2012)

derb said:


> Passes...If you qualify (over 55 or 60?) the senior pass is 10 dollars, good for life and serves as a parking pass in sedona as well as admission for all in the car to walnut, grand canyon etc



I think the US Park Services has age set at 62 for seniors.


----------



## DAman (Jun 16, 2012)

I hike in the morning to try and avoid the storms(and the heat). It is dangerous to be out in the lightning and it is a risk I am not willing to take with my family.  I enjoy being inside and watching it.  

We were hiking the rim trail last summer when the lightning started around noon. We waited and hopped on the shuttle bus as soon as we could get on. Went back to our room and enjoyed the storm-which was hail, rain, and lightning.

From Sedona I would not do a r/t Grand Canyon as a day trip. For my tastes it is too long of a drive. We spent a week in Sedona and then 2 nights at Grand Canyon. We found it just about right. I will go back and do this again.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 16, 2012)

Do consider the Verde Canyon Train trip, we were there last year and it was the highlight of our trip to Sedona. We also enjoyed the Pink Jeep Tour. We did the 1/2 day morning trip. We drove out to the  Petrified Forest, long drive not alot to see. I would say spend the day at the Grand Canyon, it is always awe inspiring anytime. Since we had a 4 wheel drive vehicle we took off and drove exploring the area around Sedona. Do try a Cactus Margarita at Cowboys, they are yummy after a hot day of driving. Foods not bad either. We all liked it better than the Elote Cafe.

Suzanne


----------



## sammy (Jun 17, 2012)

We don't qualify for the Senior pass.  As I run the numbers I find that if we do a lot we should buy the pass; if we head to only 3-4 monuments/sites/hikes where we need the pass in our car window, then we're better off with the individual admissions plus the Red Rock Pass.  Perhaps just to avoid sheer annoyance at admissions everywhere we go I should just get the pass......unless for some odd reason we decide to do a tour to the Grand Canyon instead of doing it on our own.  

I remember the first (and only) time I visited Sedona.  I was on a business trip in Phoenix and decided to fly in a day early so I could drive up to Sedona.  I remember trying to take photos from my car - holding my camera so it was directioned out the back window (unsuccessfully I might add  ) - because I was awestruck by the beauty driving in!  Perhaps that is the scenario on the Verde Canyon RR ride?

And Cowboys, thank you!  That's the first I recall seeing that one. 

Do you know if I have to book the Pink Arrow before arriving?  I would hope they have plenty last minute bookings.


----------



## aries339 (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't forget wine country!  The Cornville/Page Springs wineries are only 30 minutes west of Sedona and have some unique wines.  Tastings are $5-$10 for 4-5 tastes.

Also, try Red's at Sedona Rouge.  Moderately priced.  They have a "small plate menu" on Sundays and Mondays which can be fun - lets you try a lot of different things.  Their Cavatappi and Cheese is unbelievable.  The rest of the week is their "full" menu - with bigger portions and more dishes.  It's "American" food but definitely gourmet.

In Uptown, try Black Cow Cafe.  They make their ice cream on-site every day, including prickley pear ice cream.  If you go there around lunch time, get one of their hot dogs.  They hollow-out a french baguette and slide the dog into it.  Delicious.

Also in Uptown, stop by Canyon Breeze and get a prickley pear margarita, sit on the back patio, and enjoy the view.

On Hwy 89A, try the Martini Bar/Szechuan Restaurant.  Great sushi and asian food, diverse martini menu, and if you go on Friday nights they usually have a live band outside.

Head up Airport Mesa for a sunset some night.  Gives you a fantastic view of the entire area.

You also might want to check out Tlaquepaque which is on Hwy 179 just south of Hwy 89A.  It's not my cup of tea, but it's very popular.  One good place there is the Oak Creek Brewery - get a sample flight of local beers and then get a pint of your favorite.

Just a note about the Coffee Pot Restaurant...  Don't expect a lot.  It's decent food but nothing to write home about.  And the servers are frequently curt or even rude.  Their signature is their 101 omelette menu.  Want a peanut butter and jelly omelette?  They have it.


----------



## aries339 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh BTW - if you want a fancy meal, check out Garlands Lodge.  Look up their website.  You need to make a reservation at least a week in advance, if not more.  Their menu is "take it or leave it", but they post it in advance so you know which day to book.  Figure about $75 per person, including drinks.

By far the BEST meal in Sedona.  No doubt about it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 20, 2012)

I just got home over the weekend after spending the 2nd week of my vacation in Sedona.  We did the following and highly recommend a number of items... 

Each grouped as a 1-day itinerary

One day:
- Prescott - about 1hr 30min, has a beautiful granite dells lake called Watson Lake.  Very picturesque, not to be missed
- Jerome, in my opinion, was nothing but an abandoned old copper mining town - 30 to 45min drive from Sedona.  I do not recommend
- Around town... various attractions...

One day:
- 1/2 day with Pink Jeep Tour - either Broken Arrow or Ancient Ruins, they are in different areas but worth 1 ride
- Hiking/walking around Sedona

One day:
Book a tour to take you up to Grand Canyon and back. We did the Sunset Tour and the sunset was nothing to shout about plus we went back to Sedona in pitch black at 10:30pm.  I will recommend taking a day tour instead.

One day:
Drive to Meteor Crater, Petrified Forest National Forest (Petrified Wood and Painted Desert) and back. Stop at Winslow on the way back for dinner at the Turquoise Room Restaurant located at La Posada Hotel... great food.

One day (did not make it as we were hot enough in Sedona and did not want to drive down to Scottsdale area):
Drive down to Scottsdale to spend a day there. 

We highly recommend Dahl and Di Luca restaurant in Sedona.  We stayed at Hyatt Pinon Pointe and the shopping center next to it has a couple of great restaurants - Wildflower Bread Company and Sound Bites Grill.  Stay away from Ken's Creekside (cross junction of highway 89 and 179) - food was fine but poor service and dirty place.

Have fun.  Sedona is beautiful but has grown since I was last there in 2003.  July and August has the monsoon where there are lots of rain and thunder.  We were told that the red sand becomes slippery and sticky when wet so you may not be able to do any hiking in August.

SP


----------



## hjtug (Jun 21, 2012)

We have thought about doing the Verde Canyon Railroad trip.  Has anyone here experienced it?


----------



## akor (Jun 21, 2012)

We did the Verde Canyon railroad and loved it...also had a great time on a Pink Jeep tour, just myself and DH, no others that day so we had our own private tour...it was great.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 24, 2012)

We loved the Verde Canyon Railroad. We paid extra for the first class car. Well worth the extra $$. We had great hot and cold snacks. Bartender making drinks at the bar. She had the best personality. Made the trip fun and informative. She knew all about the area and its history. Snacks and soft drinks were included if you wanted mixed drinks you had to pay for those, they were very cheap and good. If you go in the regular cars soft drinks and snacks are available but in vending machines. You get to sit inside or go outside on the open cars to take photos or just enjoy the fresh air. They have a good web site so you can check out the trips and cars.

Suzanne


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned hot air balloon trips.  It was one of the highlights of our trip.  Apparently only one company actually does these right in the Sedona area, but the others pick you up early in the morning at your hotel and bring you to their launch sites.  We did one of those because the other one, in Sedona, was completely booked.  Pricey for sure, but a wonderful life experience.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 24, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned hot air balloon trips.  It was one of the highlights of our trip.  Apparently only one company actually does these right in the Sedona area, but the others pick you up early in the morning at your hotel and bring you to their launch sites.  We did one of those because the other one, in Sedona, was completely booked.  Pricey for sure, but a wonderful life experience.



Wow, what a great idea.  Adding to bucket list.  
Do you think it would be too windy in late September?  
I've tried ballooning in other places but always gets cancelled due to winds.


----------



## sammy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone.  Great ideas.   I just ordered a hiking book from amazon, hoping the weather stays cool enough that we can take short hikes in the mornings on the days we choose to stay in town.


----------



## nana7 (Jul 4, 2012)

We did the Train ride but did the upscale and road the caboose.  It was great
and only 6 can go.  Your own tour guide/bartender/food server.   Worth
the extra $$ but not something you would want to do every trip.

Also a great park is SLIDE ROCK STATE PARK especially for kids.  The slides
are in the rock and the water cool.  That was a great day.


----------

